# Dry box pad



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

how about this

http://shop.clavey.com/ethafoam-dry-box-pads-p321.aspx

the paper version of their propaganda they sent me shows it being a peel and stick sorta thing


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

contact cement and an ensolite (sp?) pad.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

NRS sells a pad too, Padz Dry Box Seat Pad at NRSweb.com. I bought a closed cell foam pad for $10 and cut it to size then glued it on with adhesive spray. I noticed on my last trip it was time to re-glue the pad.


----------



## Swobo (Feb 24, 2011)

I use 2" thick polyfoam

Cross Linked Polyethylene Foam - Closed-Cell Foam Padding, Packaging, Foam Sheets

it is very durable and decently water resistant


----------

